# Elavil--What's your dosage??



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I have an Rx for elavil from my GP (not prescribed for fibro but for sleep). I took it a couple of times and it did not do anything to induce sleep so I discontinued it. I still have the Rx. What is the most common dosage for fibro?? Maybe I should give it another try!! My capsules are 75mg. (I think).


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

my doctor prescribed .25. said it's easier to change or go off of, if you have to.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

mine was 25 mg a night for 10 years, it always knocked me out and helped my FM a lot for years. It can take 6 to 8 weeks to see an improvement thoughLori


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi, I don't have Fibro but I saw the post on Elavil and I wanted to say that Elavil with Prozac has not only helped me rest better but it has done amazing things for my chronic pain.I've had some bad injuries (mostly cervical spine) and I was left with neurological pain after surgery. I also had horrendosly wild estrogen problems which have been in the process of resolve since my hysterectomy.However, the whole hormone thing caused it's own kind of deep body pain and the choice of Elavil and Prozac as a combo therapy was a blessing for me.I only take 10 mg of each one.I take the prozac in the AM and Elavil in the PMbecause that cycle works best for me.With meds like Elavil, it does take a couple of weeks to kick in.Also, if Elavil does on work well then it could be the wrong med for ones personal body chemistry and investigating other similar meds that work the same way might provide a better answer.Kamie


----------

